# Need help finding wood stain.



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey... how's goin' poeple. I'm new here and this is my first post.

I recently been thinking to re-finish the neck on my Agile ST-802. It's an excellent neck and plays great, but the finish is very light and I love the look of vintage amber tint necks.... they just look soo sexy. So I decided to re-do it.

The only online store I've been able to find that has a stain that would be/looks perfect is StewMac. The problem is they don't ship that specific stain I want to Canada.

Link:
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Finishi...uid_Stains.html

Anyone know where I can get a wood stain like that, or how to make my own? Would I be able to find or make a stain like that with supplies from home depot or something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

NoTSoAgILe said:


> Hey... how's goin' poeple. I'm new here and this is my first post.
> 
> I recently been thinking to re-finish the neck on my Agile ST-802. It's an excellent neck and plays great, but the finish is very light and I love the look of vintage amber tint necks.... they just look soo sexy. So I decided to re-do it.
> 
> ...



I'm going to place an order with stewmac in the next couple of weeks. I pick up all my stuff in Port Huron, Michigan. If you want I will order it for you and then send it on or if you feel like a 2 1/2 hour drive to London area you can pick it up. my email is listed in the member profile. let me know the part number if you want me to get it for you and how you want handle the other arrangements.

Mark


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

No offense, but I'd rather get it, or something like it, myself. 

Even though I can get the exact one I'm looking for from you I'd rather not. 

I'm really paranoid about exchanging goods and money on the net. I've been scammed once before and I will not be scammed ever again. Sorry man.

Anyone else?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

NoTSoAgILe said:


> No offense, but I'd rather get it, or something like it, myself.
> 
> Even though I can get the exact one I'm looking for from you I'd rather not.
> 
> ...


Yup, You're Parinoid. I wasn't thinking of an internet exchange. I was thinking more along the lines of I'd mail it to you and when you got it two days later you could mail me the $20 bucks or whatever the cost is. 

I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Yup, You're Parinoid. I wasn't thinking of an internet exchange. I was thinking more along the lines of I'd mail it to you and when you got it two days later you could mail me the $20 bucks or whatever the cost is.
> 
> I was just trying to be helpful.


Mark (Lowtones) will not jerk you around, just tell him what you want and he'll get it for you, save yourself a lot of hassle and money.


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry, I'm new here and I don't know who's trustworthy yet, (and you can tell from my # of posts... 3 posts total and they're all in here LOL) and I'm sorry if I offended you. It's just when you've been scammed once i sort of gets to you.... you know?

Anyways, back on topic: When exactly are you going to be placing the order. I'm flat broke right now (bills, rent, groceries and other stuff), but if you're willing to wait a couple weeks I'll do it for sure.

Again, sorry about the confusion.

EDIT: Way off topic but does anyone know of any good luthiers in the toronto, richmond hill or scarborough area? I've been looking for a while and can't seems to find any. Long and McQuade are terrible at doing any work... even simple set ups. I brought my guitar in once to get the truss rod adjusted, they didn't do anything except change the strings. I know they didn't touch the rod because I marked it with a marker and it was in the same position as when I dropped it off. The good thing about them sucking at set ups though is that I learned to do all that stuff myself.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

NoTSoAgILe said:


> Sorry, I'm new here and I don't know who's trustworthy yet, (and you can tell from my # of posts... 3 posts total and they're all in here LOL) and I'm sorry if I offended you. It's just when you've been scammed once i sort of gets to you.... you know?
> 
> Anyways, back on topic: When exactly are you going to be placing the order. I'm flat broke right now (bills, rent, groceries and other stuff), but if you're willing to wait a couple weeks I'll do it for sure.
> 
> ...


Not a problem. I order fairly frequently, just let me know when you are ready and I will include it with my next order. I usually place an order at least once a month.


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool cool, i'll send you a PM once I get some cash that I can spend. 

Thanks again.


----------

